# How old were you when you got your first 3ds



## Dablazinfire (Jun 10, 2016)

how old?


----------



## Aquari (Jun 10, 2016)

old enough to not have any chill


----------



## Dablazinfire (Jun 10, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> old enough to not have any chill



scuse me?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2016)

I think... 20 maybe or something when I bought my first red one, I had a few since then lol


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 10, 2016)

27, I'm an old fart lol


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 10, 2016)

i got it on my 15th birthday lmao.


----------



## Cress (Jun 10, 2016)

I owned my first one when I was 10... months old. It was the original Aqua Blue one. I was a huge Nintendo fan for the previous 9 months of my life that I just HAD to get it at release. I got it with _Nintendogs + Cats_ and wow, the bright colors and realistic pets enthralled me. My first dog was named _tfvugh_ because I still couldn't read yet. Every day I would "pet" tfvugh with my own hand on the top screen (I didn't understand that only the bottom screen was a touch screen. Or that tfvugh wasn't actually real.) But eventually... in August later that year... it broke. I pressed my hand on the top screen so much that the hinge broke, and I drooled constantly on the charger before realizing how to plug it in. tfvugh may be lost forever, but it will live on in my heart forever, along with _jnhk_ my golden retriever, and _ih_ my tabby cat.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 10, 2016)

I would have been 21 when I purchased my original Aqua Blue Nintendo 3DS and my Nintendo 3DS family of systems has grown ever since over the years.

1. Nintendo 3DS (Aqua Blue)
2. Nintendo 3DS (Black/Gold 25th Anniversary Legend of Zelda Edition)
3. Nintendo 3DS XL (Red/Black)
4. Nintendo 2DS (Blue/Black)
5. New Nintendo 3DS (White)
6. New Nintendo 3DS XL (Metallic Black)


----------



## Peter (Jun 10, 2016)

Got my original 3DS on release day, so I would have been 15


----------



## Venn (Jun 10, 2016)

Honestly, I don't even remember. I know I had the original DS or maybe even the next model after that. So I was a young kid at the time.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jun 10, 2016)

I was 11, I got my Flame Red 3DS on Mario Kart 7's release date on 12/4/2011, still the only one I have.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 10, 2016)

I was either 12 or 13 at the time I got one. 12 if I got it before my birthday, and 13 if I got it on my birthday, before or on Christmas.


----------



## Holla (Jun 10, 2016)

Ummm got mine July 12th 2013 sooo that was 3 years ago. 

So 20-3=17

Holy that was a while ago.  I still have and often play the very same system. I didn't see the need to upgrade plus I love it too much. ^_^


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 10, 2016)

I think I was 5....? Used to play Nintendogs before school everyday :,)


----------



## Dolphishy (Jun 10, 2016)

I mine when I was 20, last year March, about a year after my younger brother got one for his birthday. And in October (?) I got the New 3DS with HHD.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 10, 2016)

I got the 3DS XL only because of New Leaf. Honestly, before New Leaf I had no desire to buy it but then I saw Neq Leaf and couldn't pass up an Animal Crossing game! I was 19.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Jun 11, 2016)

I got my first 3DS on the Christmas of 2012. So I was 14 back then. I still have that 3DS actually, still in good condition. There's a small indentation above the StreetPass notifier from when I accidentally dropped it on asphalt awhile back, but aside from that it still works as well as it did when I first received it.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 11, 2016)

I've had multiple DS' over the years, but the 3DS was released when I was 16 and I bought the original aqua blue 3DS that year. Up until just recently I still had the box it came in but I just threw it away when cleaning out my closet since I don't even have that 3DS anymore.


----------



## graceroxx (Jun 11, 2016)

Christmas of 2013. I was technically 12, but my 13th birthday was literally in a week.


----------



## Albuns (Jun 13, 2016)

Probably... 12? Can't say for sure.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jun 14, 2016)

i was twelve when i got my first 3ds. i still have it now, after nearly three and a half years o:


----------



## NerdHouse (Jun 14, 2016)

26.


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 14, 2016)

I got the aqua 3DS in 2012 at age 21, because my fiance's sister's fiance (I know, what the heck) stole my DS Lite.

In 2014 I bought a new, blue 3DS XL alongside Animal Crossing so I could get the free digital copy of Pokemon Y.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 14, 2016)

probably 16 or 17. cant remember that well.


----------



## namiieco (Jun 14, 2016)

I think I was 8 or 9?


----------



## Bwazey (Jun 14, 2016)

Once I finally got my own full time job, I was able to finally purchase my own 

My parents thought I was too old for a 3DS, so they never bought me one. So once I finally got my first paycheck it went straight to my 3DS.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 14, 2016)

11 or 10? I can't remember


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 14, 2016)

Uhh, I think I must have been 17 when it was released because that was my very last birthday present. No more birthday presents after 18.


----------



## dude98 (Jun 14, 2016)

I was 13. I know this because I was in 7th grade when itbwas around release. Funny thing is I got it when I tried it out xD


----------



## Twisterheart (Jun 15, 2016)

I think I was 13, but I'm not sure.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 15, 2016)

I think 16 or 17..... It was when I was in 10 grade... Idk


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 15, 2016)

I got mine the Christmas after EU launch so I was 15. I could've got it at release or for my birthday (August) but I remember wanting to wait until the metallic red one was released since I didn't like the blue or black ones and they had shown off all those different colours at an event (I think it was the 2010 E3?) and I was super disappointed when only black and blue were available at launch...

Since then I have had:
1) Metallic Red 3DS (Now in the possession of my brother)
2) Red XL (Now in the possession of my boyfriend)
3) Majora's Mask edition NXL
And honourable mentions to the 2 Japanese N3DS' I have owned in the past.

Hopefully the next one I get will be a Pokemon limited edition one, I liked the red and blue N3DS that the USA got but I need a UK one


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm not sure, I got my first DS (the really big, silver one) not long after it came out, I would have been 8/9 I think, then the DS lite, then the DSi. I didn't actually get my own 3DS for a while, I was just using my sisters for some reason. I've had a 3DS for a while now but I actually just this month bought my own, new 3DS.


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 16, 2016)

I was in the 6th grade, and I got it as a reward for getting 2nd place at the state level for the research paper category of history fair (I was a nerd lol). So I was 11 or 12. Nintendogs and Cats was my first game for it.


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 16, 2016)

I was 14. I say that like it was so long ago. Lmao now I am 15, and I only got it last Christmas.


----------



## Razpup (Jun 17, 2016)

Obviously I got it when I was one.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 18, 2016)

I got my first 3DS, a blue 3DS XL, for Christmas when I was 9. When I was 11 I decided to purchase a 2DS since my 3DS XL was starting to wear out. My 3DS XL's broken now, I still have my 2DS, but since it's starting to wear out as well, I might get another one soon.


----------



## wassop (Jun 20, 2016)

i think i was 11 or 12 when i got the aqua blue 3ds , i didn't even realize i've had it that long


----------



## Byngo (Jun 20, 2016)

I was 14


----------



## vexnir (Jun 21, 2016)

I saved up and bought my first 3DS at 16. It was an used one, the old regular black one. It has a huge scratch on the bottom screen so it was much cheaper, though I coudln't afford buying a new one.

Bought the N3DS XL at 19, a brand new one, cause my old one started being annoying (freezing, some buttons usually not working, etc.) and because I have huge hands and playing on a small 3DS was painful. My N3DS is the dark blue one, I think Europe got these instead of the American maroon ones.

Got a white DS Lite as a gift for Christmas at 11, it has a broken hinge by now.


----------



## Daydream (Jun 21, 2016)

I got it for my 14th birthday, in 2011. I miss these daaaays.


----------



## ams (Jun 22, 2016)

Dang look at that bell curve.


----------



## Nadine (Jun 23, 2016)

I think I got mine a couple months before new leaf came out, I was about 17 at the time. I still actually have my old one and it still works, but have since upgraded to a new 3ds xl (because the hyrule edition called to me and i needed a larger screen).


----------



## strawberrigod (Jun 24, 2016)

I was never allowed to play handheld games because my mom thought I'd play games too much. I bought one sometime during my first year of college.


----------



## Becca617 (Jun 24, 2016)

I was 11.


----------



## MagicAce (Jun 24, 2016)

I was 10 when I first got New Leaf, but I got my 3ds when I was 8. And to stretch it back farther... I got my burgundy Nintendo DSI at 7. And I still use it.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 24, 2016)

15. That Aqua Blue one is now history.


----------



## Shax (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm 22 and I still don't have a 3DS. I don't really need one at this point.


----------



## Touko (Jun 24, 2016)

12? i mainly got one for the upcoming acnl release (as i watched the trailer over and over on the wii)


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 24, 2016)

Wait, what? 2 people voted 1 year old. That means there are like 5 year olds on this site? I never even touched a computer at age 5, granted that was in the 90s.


----------



## fosterfarms (Jun 26, 2016)

[sub]i got one when i was 12! it's been with me through thick and thin.[/sub]


----------



## jiny (Jun 29, 2016)

i was 11


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 29, 2016)

I got the original red 3DS when I was 11 at Christmas the year it was released. I didn't upgrade till the last Christmas to the black new 3DS


----------



## himeki (Jun 29, 2016)

i got my original one on launch day, and my new 3ds came a day before release haha
im not gonna say my age tho bc then ppl can work out how old i am lol


----------



## Seroja (Jun 29, 2016)

26, it was my dowry luls.


----------



## Perri (Jun 29, 2016)

My first 3DS was gifted to me when I was eleven. After managing to break two XLs in the coarse of two years, I went back to using my first one, but just one month ago, I decided to buy the New 3DS for my 15th birthday. The difference is night and day, let me tell you.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 29, 2016)

Oops. I was 13!


----------



## noxephi (Jun 30, 2016)

Pretty sure I was 12. I know for sure I had it before my 13th birthday when I got X, but I also know that I didn't get it when it released. I can only assume I got it sometime in between. It's still the only 3ds system I own and I don't feel any strong desire to upgrade it.


----------



## discopolice (Jun 30, 2016)

My first 3DS was on release day in 2011; I was 16 and it was my high school graduation gift, lol. I didn't replace it until last year, when someone got me the HHD new 3DS for my 21st!


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jun 30, 2016)

Dunno, took a guess. The years tend to blur in my old age...

I've had a DS since I was twenty-ish, though.


----------



## Dim (Jun 30, 2016)

Lol @ people voting 1 and 60+ for ****s and giggles

I got mine when I just turned 15.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 2, 2016)

My first 3ds I got I was 12years old.


----------



## treetops (Jul 3, 2016)

I got my first Nintendo 3DS when I was about 12 years old.


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 3, 2016)

Got it when I was 9


----------



## Chris (Jul 4, 2016)

19, I think. 

Sold it at some point then I bought a new one a couple months before my 21st birthday in anticipation of ACNL and Pok?mon X & Y.


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 4, 2016)

i got it when i was ten, i think ?? it was like a year after it was first released.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 4, 2016)

16! I just got one less than a year ago.


----------



## vel (Jul 4, 2016)

lmao 1 i think i got it at 12, for a christmas present. my first game on it was probably pokemon rumble


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 7, 2016)

Alas, I was a twelvie.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 7, 2016)

i think i was 13 or 14, i don't even remember lol


----------



## kayleee (Jul 7, 2016)

Idk maybe like 18? I think I was 18


----------



## Pearls (Jul 10, 2016)

I think I was 12 or 13


----------



## Envy (Jul 11, 2016)

I got my 3DS in May of 2011, so I was 22.


----------



## davroslek (Jul 11, 2016)

23, since I bought it back in December of 2014. : )


----------



## Kawaii Nasu (Jul 11, 2016)

I got it for christmas when I was 14.

That seems kinda old judging by the poll results, but really I was just late getting on the train. I was 11 when it came out, and didn't really see the point in it until I realized all the cool games were coming out for it.

I got it like right before Pokemon Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire came out I think, so I was super hype >: D


----------



## Soigne (Jul 11, 2016)

I got one when I turned 13, and now I'm almost 18.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jul 11, 2016)

Pretty much when the release of ACNL came out, so in 2013, I am pretty sure, so like 10 or 11.


----------



## Lektic (Jul 12, 2016)

I was 17 since I bought it during my senior year of high school.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

I bought mine back in April 2011, which would make me 26.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 13, 2016)

I was 11. It was during Christmas that year; it had been out for 9 months here in the United States.
I'm 16 now.


----------



## Bluberry (Jul 13, 2016)

I got my first DS at 6; a pink DS Lite with a wrist strap attached to the top along with a key chain of a pig. I remember being very upset when my sister broke the screen hinge and it no longer snapped the top into place, but flopped around when you were playing. 
I got my first 3D DS two weeks before I turned 11, and 7 months after it was released. It is a teal and black DS- which it still in use today. The top R button is broke from over-use all these years, but I love it nonetheless.


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 14, 2016)

Are the people who chose 1 less than 5 years old or are they joking?
the 3ds was realesed in 2011 (in USA)


----------



## Invisible again (Jul 14, 2016)

I got mine when I was 15. And lol to the people who chose 1. xD


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 15, 2016)

Got it January of this year so same age I am now


----------

